# Looking for missing information



## forexero (12 April 2015)

Dear all,

This is my first appearance in this forum so I hope this is the correct place to put my question. If not, please accept my apologizes in advance and let me know where should I do it.

I would like to know if there are any SERIOUS sites in which real result comparisons of forex/binary options investments are offered. I'm thinking about managed accounts, EAs, trading signals, etc. results with real accounts. I can find tens of sites dedicated to EA comparisons, but many of their results are on demo accounts and/or their real accounts are not reliable IMHO. On the other hand I can't find a single site comparing managed accounts or signal services (manual and automatic).

Could someone please help me? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## WillyWonka (12 April 2015)

forexero said:


> Dear all,
> 
> This is my first appearance in this forum so I hope this is the correct place to put my question. If not, please accept my apologizes in advance and let me know where should I do it.
> 
> ...




I might be stating the obvious here........Zulu Trade has a binary option section. Some will be trading with demo accounts but as I remember there are a bunch of symbols assigned to each account that tells you if they are using a real account as well as the use of an EA etc.


----------



## forexero (14 April 2015)

I didn't know Zulu trader had a binary options section. I will have to take a look. And other than that, is there any other site with that kind of info?

Thanks


----------

